# DRAM Frequency



## Ratibor (6. Januar 2013)

Abend leute

Ich habe mal meinen neuen computer etwas genauer unter die lupe genommen und durch das programm CPU-Z entdeckt, dass die DRAM Frequency nur 804,02 MHz beträgt.
Mein Arbeitsspeicher: "Corsaor DDR3 2x4GB Vengeance LP 1600"
Das hier zeigt mir CPU-Z an:

DRAM Frequency: 804,2 MHz
FSBRAM: 1:6
CAS Latency (CL): 9.0 clocks
RAS to CAS Delay (tRCD): 9 clocks
RAS Precharge (rRP): 9clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS): 24clocks
Command Rate (CR): 2T

Muss ich also die DRAM Frequency alleine auf 1600 MHz umstellen und wenn ja wie genau macht man das und worauf habe ich dabei noch zu achten? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass man das im BIOS einstellen kann, aber ist das wirklich die beste vorgehensweise?

grüße, ratibor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2013)

Es läuft alles schon so wie es sich gehört, es wird halt nur der Wert als DDR2 angezeigt was  DDR3 1600 entspricht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Januar 2013)

Nein, alles Okay.
DDR = Double Data Rate
•DDR-SDRAM 
•http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Data_Rate
Auszug :


> Die Datenbits werden bei der aufsteigenden und abfallenden Flanke des Taktsignals übertragen, statt nur bei der aufsteigenden wie beim konventionellen _Single Data Rate_  Verfahren. Damit dabei nicht die Frequenz der Zugriffe auf die  Speicherzellen verdoppelt werden muss, wird auf die so genannte 'Prefetch'-Technik  zurückgegriffen: bei einem Zugriff werden aus dem Speicherfeld gleich  zweimal so viel Daten geholt, als mit einem Mal nach außen gegeben  werden können. Die eine Hälfte der Daten wird mit der steigenden  Taktflanke ausgegeben, während die andere Hälfte zwischengespeichert und  erst mit der fallenden Flanke ausgegeben wird. Damit das zu einer  Beschleunigung führt, muss die Anzahl zusammenhängend angeforderter  Daten (='Burst-Length') immer gleich oder größer als die doppelte  Busbreite sein. Da das nicht immer der Fall ist, ist der Datendurchsatz  beim DDR-SDRAM im Vergleich zu klassischem (SDR-) SDRAM  bei gleicher Taktfrequenz nicht exakt doppelt so hoch. Ein weiterer  Grund dafür ist, dass Adress- und Steuersignale im Gegensatz zu den  Datensignalen nur mit einer Taktflanke bereitgestellt werden.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2013)

DDR = Double Date Rate 
 
Du mußt den wert bei CPU-z x2 nehmen 
deine rams laufen schon mit 1600 ...passt so 

Edit. jungs ...halb zwei in der nacht und zwei vor mir obwohl ich keine zwei minuten zum antworten gebraucht habe 

man sind wir krank


----------



## Ratibor (6. Januar 2013)

ach super danke für so schnelle antworten!  das ist ja gut zu wissen danke sehr 

schönen abend noch ^_^


----------

